# Cryptocoryne cf. thwaitesii Galle brown form



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

more:http://blog.aquaritet.com/2013/05/cryptocoryne-cf-thwaitesii-galle-brown.html


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

1111


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

You still keep this Vadim? Looks great man


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Is it me or does the leaves look hairy?


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG, what a beautiful crypt!!
Congrats!


----------



## Mike16T (Apr 15, 2016)

Do you still have that Crypt Vadim?


----------

